# How Shy Is Auratus...Really?



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I've noticed that in almost any suggestion to beginners, Auratus comes up. This then leads to a discussion on whether or not their shy. I've read that they are, aren't, and that coloration causes it to vary, as well as local. 

I had Green and Blacks at one point and they were, for the most point, shy.
What has everyones else expirenced with them? In terms of morph and local, what are the differences?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have 2 auratus that are shy sometimes and not shy other times. One is definately more shy than the other and hides when I come up to the tank or open the tank. They both come out for food though. One will sometimes let me clean the glass from the inside of the tank without hopping away. I think it is an individual basis type thing.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I turned around in my chair just now and 2 of my 4 are out hopping around. In my own experience, they aren't too shy.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

With Auratus.....WC are always more shy for obvious reasons.

The CB and well raised Auratus are MUCH more bold and able to acclimate better.

I've had Auratus that would charge the door and climb on my hand and into the dusting cup to be fed.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Typically the blue and black auratus are the most shy of the morphs. I've got costa ricans, nics, panamas and highland bronze and they are all pretty active and bold. All of the blue and blacks I've seen scurry to hiding if they suspect anyone is even in the same room.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I've also noticed that people say costa rican are less shy then panamainian (or was it hawaian?) What's up with this?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

For a long time at work we had generic green and black that stayed out where over 1 million people a year could look at them and bang on the glass. My experience with cb green and blacks is that they are not shy. 

Ed


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

In my experience, the longer they have been in the same tank, and the more cover they have available, the more bold auratus are.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Catfur said:


> In my experience, the longer they have been in the same tank, and the more cover they have available, the more bold auratus are.


I would agree 100% with that statement, since I've observed the same thing


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

I also have Cost Rican and Nicaraguan, and none of mine are shy at all.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Auratus are beautiful frogs.
Give them some time, you`ll see `em.

John


----------



## sixpack_ey (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wondering, what frogs did you decide to go with? I had the same dilemma. I decided to go with the blue and bronze aurateus that the local breeder here has.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

I have two Super Blues and one is more bold than the other one. When they get feed then both are right in front and seems not to matter to much of me watching them.


My Compana is the shy one. Some times I think he's dead until I sneak up to the cage. 

All three of my Auratus come out in the morning and dusk but tend to hide during the day but no all ways the case.


----------



## vrmarkii (May 20, 2009)

I have a pair of hawaiians and the female is as bold as my leucs and imitators. The male on the other hand will dart into hiding if he even sees my shadow.


----------

